# The saddest piece composed for the oboe?



## Guest

what do you think?


----------



## TMHeimer

We played "Autumn Soliloquay" in our band a few years ago, with our conductor playing the solo oboe. Pretty laid back as I recall.
Sad, I dunno.


----------



## Rogerx

Most of the adagios sounds sad.


----------



## Ulfilas

Something in Shostakovich?


----------

